# An Interview with..well me. Pardon my french :)



## Valérie_D (Jan 22, 2015)

Hello all,

So after 2 years of wonderful conversations, advices, and overall great sharing of informations and inspiration from this amazing community,

I just thought I would share this little interview that Télé-Québec did with me last week. A local paper awarded me the Artist of the year Award, needless to say I was shocked! :D 

It's in french and sorry for the lack of subtitles, I though it was worth sharing. 

http://www.lafabriqueculturelle.tv/capsules/3385/de-la-musique-a-l-image-valerie-delaney (http://www.lafabriqueculturelle.tv/caps ... ie-delaney)


----------



## bbunker (Jan 22, 2015)

It's a shame that this is getting buried under the usual NAMM flood, because it's a very cool thing for you! My French is pretty appalling, so only every word made it into my brain, but I really loved that you talked a little bit about Acousmatic music - Pierre Schaeffer would be proud!


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jan 22, 2015)

WOW! CONGRATS! 

I understood absolutely none of it  haha. But that is most definitely awesome! Great work!


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 22, 2015)

Very cool, congrats! I, too, understood none of it, but enjoyed my viewing regardless.


----------



## Christof (Jan 22, 2015)

This TV feature is very well done!Congratulations!


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 23, 2015)

Hey! Thanks everyone for the nice comments, yes I think I'll write the gist of it here :

I first explain the concept of music libraries and the liberty of creation it gives me.

At 0:46 : I talk about my process so I say "When I compose, I am a bit of a filmaker in my head and I need the human feel and perception to my music. I compose from instincts and I imagine places, spaces, specific moods and mostly emotions to create.''

At 11:11, I say that facts from the news can inspire me too, I give the exemple of Farewell Robin, the little piece I composed after the death of Robin Wlliams.

At 1' 54'' I talk about the electroacoustic music and the loudspeaker concerts, I then tell that I used EA for a stop motion film.

2'52'' I talk about the fact that even though I have my ideas about my acousmatic pieces, I prefer to leave the listener to his/her own experiences and I like to keep an abstract quality to it.

The last bit is about finding what makes a piece a success.

I basically say that When people tell me from all over the world that my tunes are stuck in their head, I did it!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 25, 2015)

Congrats! 8) 

Can't watch it though, they don't provide HTML5 and I do not use Adobe Flash.


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 26, 2015)

That's too bad you can't watch it, thanks for the kind words! What I love most about this interview is the editing, they really did a great job.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Jan 26, 2015)

I can view the video just fine on my iPad and it doesn't run Flash at all, so not sure what G.R. 'S problem might be.
Nice video, wish my French was more functional.
Congratulations!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 26, 2015)

Valérie_D @ Tue Jan 27 said:


> That's too bad you can't watch it, thanks for the kind words! What I love most about this interview is the editing, they really did a great job.



I would suggest, pending approval of course, to put that clip on your website, can't hurt. :wink:


----------



## JF (Jan 28, 2015)

Congrats Valérie! I've always enjoyed your music.


----------



## Christof (Jan 28, 2015)

G.R. Baumann @ Tue 27 Jan said:


> Valérie_D @ Tue Jan 27 said:
> 
> 
> > That's too bad you can't watch it, thanks for the kind words! What I love most about this interview is the editing, they really did a great job.
> ...


Yes!Thats a very good advertisement!


----------



## Valérie_D (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Yes, the embedd function does not seem to work so I put it in the ''news'' category.


----------

